# v7 > v8 diary or guide (link herein)



## jb_fvwm2 (Oct 6, 2009)

Thread in "howtos" on another BSD forum I made today.
Could've posted it here first tho...
http://www.daemonforums.org/showthread.php?t=3796
More verbose method than that in UPDATING.  Evolved from my 
first 2004 attempts at buildword etc. (#env -i, etc)
....
Note it is maybe not finalized. (typos or...)


----------

